# Anyone got A open seat for Sat. 5/19??



## Dustin (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey what about Saturday afternoon? Flagler Beach? I have the fish, boat, pole, and............well you'll have to see for ya self.

Dustin


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Clark You got an open seat with me if I can get on the water.

I will tell you if I can get out in about an hour ;D


----------

